

Google Censors Firearms Products in Shopping Search Results - derpenxyne
http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/google-censors-firearms-products-shopping-search-results/

======
anigbrowl
_4) Google Shopping should be compatible with Google’s brand decisions.

Google Shopping must be compatible with company brand decisions. Our company
has a strong culture and values, and we’ve chosen not to allow ads that
promote products and services that are incompatible with these values._

Too bad. The 2nd amendment outlines your rights with regard to the government;
it creates no obligation on the part of private vendors who do not wish to
support particular activities.

------
padobson
Oh, darn. A useless Google product is ignoring a highly profitable industry.

Next they won't let oil companies use Google Wave.

